# googleleads/doubleclick??



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

What is this and how can I get rid of it? If I'm on some sites when I hit the back button it doesn't go back. If I hold the back button one or more of these googleleads doubleclick show up.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Go to the post "?" below...nothing mentioned works for me, but the problem is not just yours. Wish I could offer more...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/computer-questions/465118-a.html

Matt


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I found the fix at Windows Secrets Lounge. 
Tools>Internet options>security>restricted sites>sites
In the top box type: googleads.g.doubleclick.net
Click"add"
Click"close"
Click"OK"
It worked for me, your results may vary.


----------

